

SwipeGood Now Supporting Chase, WF, BofA, Amex - anemitz
http://mashable.com/2011/01/11/swipepay-expands/

======
BenjieGillam
Great work guys! Do you have plans to support UK/EU cards in the future?

~~~
anemitz
We're definitely looking at internationalizing the product in the future, but
right now we're focused on the U.S. market.

------
twakefield
That's awesome...Congrats on getting it done!

------
zaius
So does this mean you're tying in with banks one by one, instead of using
something like yodlee?

~~~
anemitz
We're connecting with banks based on popularity with end consumers. It's our
goal to make SwipeGood accessible to everyone in the future.

------
beoba
5% operational expenses? Sounds a tad high.

Are they currently a 501(c) (or similar)?

~~~
sync
"Is SwipeGood a non-profit?

Our goal is to make giving to charity as easy and as impactful as possible. By
structuring ourselves as a for-profit business, we believe we can make a much
larger impact on the world and help non-profit organizations become more
efficient in their fundraising efforts."

So, no.

~~~
mattdoka
I bet the 5% is largely from credit card processing fees. Hopefully you guys
can work out a deal with the processors at some point...

~~~
anemitz
Exactly right. And yes, we're hoping for that too:)

